# Chinese clen ... Dosage?



## 2JayEss3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all, I've got some generic Chinese clen but I'm unsure of the dosage, it says 40ug on the label on the plastic tub but the tablets have a little '10' stamped into them. Took 2 on day 1 and 3 yesterday (day 2) and had shakes but nothing horrific. Does anyone know what dosage these are likely to be? Any help is appreciated

cheers

john


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Well if you went up to 3 @40mcg then you could always try 4 tabs, that's 160mcg and if your new to clen that should be tons for you, if te shakes and sides get too bad, back off and stick at 3 tabs a day!

Is it the white tub with blue and red Chinese writing all over them?


----------



## morris88 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have chinese clen but there is nothing stamped on the tabs and they are 40mcg I have two a day and this is plenty for me at 14.5 stone, get the shakes every morning


----------



## ampre (Aug 5, 2012)

morris88 said:


> I have chinese clen but there is nothing stamped on the tabs and they are 40mcg I have two a day and this is plenty for me at 14.5 stone, get the shakes every morning


The shakes will stop after a while taking 120mcg per day 2 T3's

Cycle nearly finished 12 tabs left.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

morris88 said:


> I have chinese clen but there is nothing stamped on the tabs and they are 40mcg I have two a day and this is plenty for me at 14.5 stone, get the shakes every morning


Bodyweight has no bearing on tolerance to clenbuterol.OP i'd be dubious if the tub says 40ug and the tabs say 10 tbh.


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

i started my clen yesterday. i have the same chinese clen with the blue and white writing on the tub but they are small round tablets with no stamp.


----------



## 2JayEss3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thats them. Had 4 today and have the shakes pretty bad, must be ok.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

they're 40mcg per tab


----------



## Dazza84 (May 2, 2012)

I am on these as well took 160 Ed with very little effects but had good fat lost so you don't have to shake all the time to get the effects from them. I'm now on 120Ed and 2xUWLS and that is going well plus daniloin root 3g Ed to drop water weight and lean out before next cycle


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Im on the yagonda brand clen, 40mcg tabs...3 gives me the shakes bad, was told to take 200mcg p/d that'd have me walking like a sh1tting dog


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

I started back on these last week after about 6 months of not touching them. (A new container) I took 5 one morning and half an hour later I was shaking badly, red faced and ready to take on the whole world population. I thought it was great until I felt my heart rate and realised that it couldn't possibly be good news. The next morning I was STILL shaking, and only the following night did the effects wear off. I threw the rest of the pack out.

Purely out of interest, can anyone tell me how much they paid for the chinese tub of these? In the image shown above? If we can't do that then that's fine, obviously.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Just start on a tub a day and work your way up


----------

